# Aion Zahlungsmethoden



## schoggi28 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe vor, mir demnächst aion zu kaufen, und hätte da noch zwei fragen: 
1. Welche Zahlungsmethoden gibt es bei Aion? Habe gehört dass man die monatlichen kosten auch mit einer paysafe card bezahlen kann, stimmt das?
2. Habe mal irgendetwas über abzocke gelesen, dass man zu einem abo verpflichtet ist, und man automatisch eine rechnung bekommt, wenn die spielzeit abgelaufen ist. stimmt das auch?

Bin sehr dankbar über eure antworten.

LG :-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...e-diskussionen/
Da würde es ETWAS besser passen.


----------



## Dracun (12. Juni 2010)

a) Falsches Forum

http://www.buffed.de...e-diskussionen/

b) 

http://de.support.nc...li=&p_topview=1



c) hat ein monatlicher Account nix mit Abzocke zu tun .. das ist bei vielen MMO´s normal das man dafür monatlich 13 Euro zahlt .. Wer hat dir denn solche Flausen in den Kopp gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoggi28 (12. Juni 2010)

ok, danke für eure antworten. habt meine fragen beantwortet :-)


----------

